# 5 Week Scan



## beckaloola (Dec 15, 2002)

I have just contacted the fertility unit as I had a positive test, although also had a neg witha different brand.

Anyway I have to go in next monday for a 5 week scan.

What should I expect, I wouldnt have thought they would have been able to see anything at this early stage ( if I am at all )

Thanks

Becks

X X X X


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

At 5 weeks I like to see a sac, just a little black hole in the womb. If you see anything in the sac then that´s a plus!! V. unusual to see heart beat until closer to 6 weeks.
Good Luck!!

Ruth


----------



## beckaloola (Dec 15, 2002)

Thanks Ruth,

Is this usually an internal scan?

Becks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, as abdominally you can't see much at this stage. They normally continue to scan internally until after 10 weeks.

Ruth


----------



## beckaloola (Dec 15, 2002)

Many Thanks Ruth

X


----------

